#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  podiumcrash bij average white band (geen gewonden)

## showband

Toch weer even met je neus op de feiten vlak voor het festival seizoen..
 :Frown:  
iB::Topic::Awb brings down the house in w. palm beach

----------


## moderator

Is zeker geen toeval dat een dikke hit van AWB - pick up the pieces was?

----------


## Jan van Duren

Dat is inderdaad heftig, zeg.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat is inderdaad heftig, zeg. Zal maar tijdens het optreden gebeuren.




ook niet tijdens het optreden, maar tijdens de op-en afbouw kunnen er wel dooien vallen...

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow, daar hebben we er weer één.
Jammer dat de foto's net de verkeerde delen weergeven.
Het dak laat aan de voorkant in elk geval een bezweken ladder-truss zien.
Al lijkt het mij niet direct een aluminium ligger.
Het zou leuk zijn om te weten welk staging company dat had aangeleverd.
Die eindplaatdtruss op het drumstel is erg fraai angstaanjagend,
maar lijkt mij eerder een gevolg en geen oorzaak van dit falen.
Ik zie ook geen echte sporen van bakken water, 
maar als dat snachts tijdens een "heet zomerbuitje" valt 
is het meeste in de ochtend al weer pleite natuurlijk.

Heeft iemand ook andere links over dit topic?

----------


## rolanddeg

M'n eerste reactie op dit geheel: wat een fucking malloten op de 3e foto die tussen de restanten rond lopen zonder enige bescherming!!! Het is echt niet moelijk om even de brandweer te bellen om het geheel te laten ondersteunen... (en uit de buurt te blijven van een ongestabiliseerd geheel.)

En verder, sja, een triest aangezicht altijd weer... En een ongelofelijke mazzel dat er geen gewonden/ erger gevallen zijn. Hier hebben een aantal beschermengeltjes goed hun werk gedaan, dat is wel duidelijk.

----------


## sparky

> Dat is inderdaad heftig, zeg. Maar goed dat er niemand op het podium aanwezig was.



Er waren dus _wel_ mensen aanwezig op het podium. De volgende band was aan de soundcheck bezig.

----------

